# Lily pipe question



## Dogtemple (30 Nov 2011)

May i ask, someone here who may have lily pipes, if i could get a measurement of the nub bit that sticks out from the pipe to attach a suction cup to and the dimensions of the suction cup please?


so the diameter of the protruding nub from the pipe and its length and if possible the diameter of the suction cup and the diameter of the hole that the nub pushes in to.   also just for reference the diameter of the pipe, 13mm/17mm etc


really would appreciate it   

cheers!

Andy


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (30 Nov 2011)

Dogtemple said:
			
		

> so the diameter of the protruding nub from the pipe and its length and if possible the diameter of the suction cup and the diameter of the hole that the nub pushes in to.   also just for reference the diameter of the pipe, 13mm/17mm etc
> really would appreciate it
> cheers!
> Andy



Andy 

have a look at the attached 

13mm lily
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glass-Lily-Aq ... 255a2e407d

17mm lily
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glass-Lily-Aq ... 2a0f0b34eb

Note: if you purchase two off the same the pipe will different - no two glass items are or will the same, I have two spare pipes Inc, the one that I am using now and every one is different - the bend is the problem area the rest is correct.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Dogtemple (30 Nov 2011)

Thanks Paul

I saw those when looking around earlier, would it be fair to say the little bits for the suckers are 5mm?

btw are you on retrorides?    with a name like dolly sprint you must be into old cars?!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (30 Nov 2011)

Dogtemple said:
			
		

> Thanks Paul
> 
> I saw those when looking around earlier, would it be fair to say the little bits for the suckers are 5mm?
> 
> btw are you on retrorides?    with a name like dolly sprint you must be into old cars?!



Hi Mate 

The nibs are about 5mm in diameter and the sucker its about 15mm in diameter, I am not on Retrorides, but I do have a Triumph Dolomite Sprint.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Dogtemple (30 Nov 2011)

cool, i have always fancied a dolomite.   my mate was looking at a mustard yellow one about 12 years ago as a first car, was £250 with T&T - would never find one that cheap now!     ever since we took a look at that car ive always fancied getting one.

if youre into your cars might be worth checking out retro rides even if just for the pictures of such beasts!

thanks for the info on the bits btw!


----------

